# Can't find Firefox with pkg, 10.1-RC1



## forkandwait (Oct 12, 2014)

I just upgraded to 10.1-RC1 and now pkg can't find any packages. What to do? Is it a release issue? I have not changed any configurations since running freebsd-update.

I would like to avoid ports.


----------



## equimanthorn (Nov 3, 2014)

I also can't find Firefox yesterday for a new installed FreeBSD 10.0.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2014)

Please post the output of `pkg -vv`.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 3, 2014)

The Firefox package has been absent from the official FreeBSD 10 i386 repository for at least a week:
http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/latest/All/

Portsmon seems to show a problem for this combination of versions (FreeBSD 10 and Firefox 33), but does not provide details:
http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=www&portname=firefox


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2014)

Juanitou said:


> Portsmon seems to show a problem for this combination of versions (FreeBSD 10 and Firefox 33), but does not provide details:
> http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=www&portname=firefox


http://beefy2.isc.freebsd.org/bulk/84amd64-default/latest/logs/errors/firefox-33.0,1.log
http://beefy1.isc.freebsd.org/bulk/84i386-default/latest/logs/errors/firefox-33.0,1.log


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 3, 2014)

But these are not for FreeBSD 10, as far as I understand it.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 3, 2014)

I've found it here, in the list of ignored ports, for this reason:


> is marked as broken: Cannot build with OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option due to a clang bug: unset the option or use FAVORITE_COMPILER=gcc in Makefile.local/make.conf


----------



## equimanthorn (Nov 4, 2014)

Many thanks for your help pals!  I'm starting to move to another part of town so I don't use to much my old FreeBSD laptop. Thanks.


----------



## equimanthorn (Nov 5, 2014)

SirDice said:


> Please post the output of `pkg -vv`.



Here:

```
Version                 : 1.3.8
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-10";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "freebsd:10:x86:32";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;
PLIST_ACCEPT_DIRECTORIES = false;
IP_VERSION = 0;


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: { 
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
[code]
```


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, I opened a PR: PR 194863.


----------



## equimanthorn (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks Juanitou.


----------

